# D-Link router constantly rebooting itself



## martini1179 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have Bellsouth DSL, a Westell 6100 modem, and a D-Link DI-624 router. My DSL modem is set to bridged ethernet mode, and my setup was working fine (switching to bridged ethernet mode actually solved a LOT of connection problems a while back, but I digress ...) for several months until lately, for no apparent reason, my router suddenly started to reboot itself, every half hour or so, sometimes longer in between reboots. It does this for every PC on the network, wired and wireless alike. I didn't install any funky software at the time this started happening. I'm 90% sure that the problem originates with my router (as opposed to the DSL modem or Windows setup), since I keep getting the "A network cable is unplugged" popup, just like if I physically unplugged the router. I've done download/upload tests, and, when its connected, I get my regular speeds. My router is running the latest firmware. I'm running XP Pro SP1, and I'd rather not upgrade if its all the same. 

Let me know if you need any additional info about my setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance, 

Marty K.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's hard to imagine this not being the router. Try directing a small fan directly onto it, and make sure there is airflow above and below the router. See if that helps.


----------



## martini1179 (Feb 22, 2006)

It didn't work. Still having the same problem. What's next?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Call D-Link if it is still under Warranty. I had this same issue with a Brand New router I got from them and they replaced it.


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

Or replace it if you can. This is the third problem I've seen in a single week caused by a D-Link router. I'm getting more and more fed up with the company. Lnksys is a good alternative if you are willing and able to replace.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, if you do a search, you'll find that all the major brands have their detractors and fans. Linksys doesn't fare any better than D-Link when it comes to complaints. I've used D-Link stuff for years, and their reliability has been excellent. I'm sure most Linksys stuff is too.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

> I'm running XP Pro SP1, and I'd rather not upgrade if its all the same.


I would advise that you upgrade, many new features for wireless networking were put into play when SP2 was released.

What is the IP Address of your DSL modem and you D-link router?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Actually, if you do a search, you'll find that all the major brands have their detractors and fans. Linksys doesn't fare any better than D-Link when it comes to complaints. I've used D-Link stuff for years, and their reliability has been excellent. I'm sure most Linksys stuff is too.


I agree, I have bought and recommended D-Link routers to most of my friends and family. The most recent one I bought was bad right out of the box but the rest of them have been great. I have been using a D-Link 704p for about 4 years now. Still works. My Di-524 wireless works great as well.


----------



## martini1179 (Feb 22, 2006)

I really don't see the need to upgrade, especially since my desktop PC (main PC) uses a wired connection, and the wireless if for my laptop, which already has SP2. And either way, both PCs get knocked offline simultaneously, so I've come to the conclusion that the problem is only with the router. 

I've tried using the fan, I've tried restoring default settings, and I've reflashed the firmware, and no dice. I've gone on D-Link's support site, but both of their "solutions" don't make sense since both involve tweaking Windows settings (when Windows clearly isn't the problem here). Is it starting to look like I have a dud router? 

Anywho, the IP address for my router is 192.168.0.1 and for my DSL modem 68.223.146.212 (according to Network Magic software).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You may have a defective router. It does happen to all brands. After all, any product they're building for $10-15 total materials and labor is slapped together pretty quickly! :grin:


----------



## martini1179 (Feb 22, 2006)

johnwill said:


> You may have a defective router. It does happen to all brands. After all, any product they're building for $10-15 total materials and labor is slapped together pretty quickly! :grin:


Just for some closure, and in case anyone is having a similar problem, I'm about 99% sure I figured it out. After finally getting a new router and being disappointed when it apparently started acting the same, I stumbled upon a few websites and I realized that some SOFTWARE I was running was causing the problem! I was running uTorrent (P2P software), and it was set up to start at Windows startup. 

I stopped it from starting at startup and since then I've gone from rebooting every 30 minutes to only 1 unexplained reboot in the last 24 hours, so I'm going to say that my problem is solved. As to why uTorrent caused the messup, according to the uTorrent site, too many global connections will cause problems with my particular brand of router (and coincifentally my DSL modem is also on the list!), causing it to reboot. 

The link to this information: http://www.utorrent.com/faq.php#Modems_routers_that_are_known_to_have_problems_with_P2P

Azureus apparently has the same problems with my router (and several other makes/models accoring to the online documentation). 

Thanks everyone for your time and info!


----------



## supersop (Feb 8, 2008)

I love my D-Link router but I have had this same problem several times. The common factor every time there is an issue: Hooking up multiple machines or swapping out machines without restarting the router and Cable Modem/Router. Here are a few things you can try to fix this issue.

*1) Disconnect the other machines from the modem. 
2) Unplug your D-link router. 
3) Reset your Cable modem/router. Wait for it to fully boot.
4) Connect/Power Up the D-Link router then reboot your computer. 
5) Now log into your D-Link and use the connection wizard ... and use the restart feature in the router menu. 
6) Once completed and the router remains stable and functional, you can add your other machines to the router. *

I strongly recommend that all other machines are off when you reconnect, and then boot up. Typically, one of your other machines are streaming or not answering the router. It may also be looking for a machine that is no longer there (it is still showing as holding an IP address, yet the machine isn't there). Routers aren't smart, they get confused sometimes and you can't take shortcuts. Follow the 6 steps above and you should be fine. I know they just worked for me about 10 minutes ago. GOOD LUCK!


----------

